# New and looking for friends



## elite-baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I love bow hunting with my husband and friends 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Welcome to AT and Archery, from Ireland.
What bow are you using and what is the poundage? There are a variety of exercises you can do to strengthen the core and build up your upper body strength for archery. If you want advice on the exercises just PM me and I will be happy top help.


----------



## Stax (Jul 17, 2016)

Given I was just starting out I went for a Diamond Infinite Edge, with all my research online it seems to be one of the top ones to get for a beginner to do both hunting and targets, currently on 40 pounds feeling all 40 pounds of it after shooting a fair few arrows....

I will definitely take you up on the PM offer, really want to focus on building up my strength.

Cheers,


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Be happy to give you exercises that will build you up for the bow. Don't over-do it at the beginning and end up doing what I did, damaging my shoulder. My email is below, feel free to get in touch any time.
Frank
[email protected]


----------



## Stax (Jul 17, 2016)

Thank you. I'll email you later today


----------



## muddypinkboots (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi from the US, Stax! Nice to meet you  

I can't help on the local clubs since I'm nowhere near you, but as an archer who has really just started in the past few years I have found core-strengthening exercises to be the most helpful. I do some weight-lifting, but actually I think it's been simple push-ups and planks that have helped me the most, personally, since you use way more muscles than just your arms when shooting a bow. Also it does help to get yourself in decent over-all shape...my stamina when target-shooting for a long time has increased and my aim has been steadier as I've started making sure I get my heart rate up more frequently with basic cardio throughout the week. Doesn't have to be anything fancy, just jumping jacks, jumping rope and sprinting. I strongly believe less is more when it comes to exercise, not a big proponent of fancy gyms here when it's less expensive and just as effective to use your own body weight and work up a sweat  Hiking is great, especially if there are any 3D shoots near you that you might plan to go to. Back when I first started I was kind of taken by surprise by some of the steep hills at a few local events, haha! And you most definitely will want to get used to regular trekking if you go hunting.


----------



## Stax (Jul 17, 2016)

its nice to meet you muddy!

Oh i was in Hawaii last week I was hoping there would be be a Cabelas there... sadly my heart was broken.. that store is addictive! 

Yeah core strength is on my current training program, the bonus of starting archery has inspired training (been sorely lacking of recent times) Hiking is something I want to get MORE involved in but unfortunately I've been hindered with a torn calf muscle for the last month so I missed hiking diamond head  

On my current work out plan involves planks, squats, shoulder press, leg press, leg extensions, (leg weights to start strengthening my calf muscle) front raises and side raises as well as cardio. When I asked my PT for some specific work outs for archery that's what she came up with.. but she didn't seem overly confident and given that I don't pay her its a part of the gym offer i was a little sceptical....


----------



## muddypinkboots (Sep 14, 2012)

Aw man I love Cabela's too, I'm sure that was a disappointing moment 

One other thing I thought of that's been useful to me when working muscle groups for archery is those stretchy rubber resistance bands. Especially if you have a desk job and can take a short break once in a while...keep a resistance band handy and secure it to something (doorknob, stretched under the chair you're sitting in, etc) and pull on it and hold, release, repeat. Do it with one arm at a time or both arms, doesn't matter. It seems to have helped me a great deal with all the pulling and holding on a bow! I even do it while I'm watching TV...I'll stick my foot out in front of me, loop the band under it, and practice pulling slowly and steadily.


----------



## Silver-Arrow (Jul 8, 2016)

Welcome from Arizona, USA!

I'm a newb too, and I'm on the hunt for clubs, and help, myself. Just got back from California (sadly, no Cabela's to be found), and taking a week off bow practice was hard.


----------



## Stax (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi Silver-Arrow

Oh so sad on the cabala's... I have been trying to hunt down a new bow bag... I like the shoot like a girl bag, but have also noticed the Nock on do an awesome bag and I love the colours!.. at this stage I can only find the one store that will ship to aus...Lancaster Archery is not my next best answer to Cabela's...

Are you looking are Targets Silver or Hunting or possibly both?


----------



## dcmom1998 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Stax,
Welcome. I started a bit over 2 years ago only able to pull 8lbs. For about 10 shots then I was done. Bad shoulders. I now pull 35ish depending on bow and shoot about 75-100 shots several times per week. So it will come just don't rush it and hurt yourself. My son started wanting a bow, then of course dad was having fun. Then me who hated archery in high school with a passion. Now I think I am the most addicted of the group. If you have a shop nearby see if you can get in a league. Ours are coed. They are a lot of fun. Last one I was the only female and I beat the guys. Oh yeah!! Now on to trying 3d. Just have fun with it.


----------



## Steph635 (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm new to this too! I did some shooting with a recurve at a local range here, and really enjoyed it. I'm looking into buying a compound soon! Excited to be here


----------



## hazlidhuntress (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi!! 
I just started too. Welcome!!


----------



## Steph635 (Jul 11, 2016)

Any other Colorado ladies here? We have a couple Cabela's, but we have much better luck with the privately owned archery shops / ranges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Ny n winter in no florida here--Hey ya'all


----------



## Stax (Jul 17, 2016)

Well Hello ladies,

How is everyones season going so far?


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello from Scotland! I love archery and bowhunting.


----------



## PBFingers (Aug 30, 2015)

Hey Stax! I used to shoot 40# and struggle as well, but now I'm up to 50#. I built myself up through regular shooting and some weight lifting. I focused on exercises for my back and shoulders, since you draw with your back muscles and shoulders are prone to injury. I found out the hard way through my first hunting season that I should've been doing some lower body stuff too. It gets tiring hulling everything in and out of the woods if you haven't built up some lower body strength/endurance!


----------



## mariahecho (Aug 31, 2016)

Good Morning,
Starting to feel like fall here in Minnesota. I am also new to archery. Had been thinking about giving it a try for a few years and finally took the plunge:mg:. Have to say that I am enjoying it even more than I thought I would. Though I have a long way to go before I would consider myself proficient. At least I have picked up a little of the language over the summer and don't sound like a complete novice. Nice to know there are others out there starting down this path as well.


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi Stax, 

Los Angeles, CA here. I've been doing archery about 1.5 years, target only, recurve and longbow. I'm now a USA Archery Level 2 instructor. Glad to see you enjoying archery!


----------



## Stax (Jul 17, 2016)

G'day PBFingers,


I've moved myself up to 45lb at the moment.. Getting good groups on my target shooting, my current score is 283 out of 300 so I am happy with that.. 

I need to get to the range a lot more than what I have been  

I'm looking at getting into a club here as I have found 3D target shooting so fascinating. 

I've been hunting around for a better sight thinking of the spot Hogg - Hogg father? 


Hope you are well?


----------



## Stax (Jul 17, 2016)

Gday Sprinke,

Yes it's become such an obsession! Find myself youtubing so many videos, I just want absorb so much so I can better myself as much as possible! 

Hope all is well in CA!


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Ladies, Long time archer here slowly getting back into shooting after a long layoff. (Broken shoulder) I shoot recurves and compounds all non sighted with fingers.
Sprinkle , I see you are in Altadena do you shoot at the Oranco range?


----------



## Baju (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi there! New here, myself, and new-ish to archery. I help referee bow-tag games here in Vermont,U.S., (think, "dodgeball" but with bows and padded arrows,) and am getting really into mounted archery. I'm using a small, light bow,for now, while I work on developing form and stamina, but hope to work my way up to a heavier draw, in time.


----------



## iambowchic (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey there! I've been bowhunting for about 20 years now and absolutely love it. Greetings and welcome to the sport.  I love to see all of the ladies getting into this awesome sport. I love love love 3d shoots! If you have any questions, feel free to ask! And I live 5 minutes from Melbourne Florida!!! I got super excited when I saw your post because i thought you might be near me!


----------



## Stax (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi iambowchic,

afraid not, although be great to have someone close by! 

How often do you shoot per week?


----------



## OutOfVelvet (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello from the Midwest! I have been bowhunting for 13 years, I joined a 3d club about 8 years ago. I LOVE it! I shoot compound and recurve, & do a little bowfishing during the summer months to stay in shape. I am pretty much self-taught and learned it all the hard way. It will be very helpful to you to join a club, or find someone experienced to help you, makes it much less frustrating!! I also met my best friend at a 3-d shoot. If there's anything I can help with, just let me know! Welcome to the wonderful world of archery!!


----------



## Stax (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi OutOfVelvet...


Yeah I will def look into clubs in the next coming weeks and work out where is best for me... I have been advised to go with normal target shooting for now and then after awhile move to 3D if i still want to... watching YouTube vids I like the challenge 3d shoots offer, so I am a little unsure on what to do..... Cant believe how obsessed I have become with archery though! its this whole new exciting world!


----------

